# Carlos Torano Dominicos Catlos Torano Dominico Torpedo Cigar Review - CARLOS TORANO DOMINICO MILD



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Carlos Torano Dominicos Catlos Torano Dominico Torpedo Cigar Review - CARLOS TORANO DOMINICO MILD*

If you enjoy mild cigars then the DOMINICO should suit you well. Solid, crisp, creamy tobacco taste with NO bitterness.

Read the full review here: Carlos Torano Dominicos Catlos Torano Dominico Torpedo Cigar Review - CARLOS TORANO DOMINICO MILD


----------

